

Tell HN: Sell More Software IRC channel (freenode #sellmore) - makerops

Hey,<p>I created an IRC channel on freenode called #sellmore (just now...I am the only one in there) for anyone interested in chatting about selling software.  Funnel optimization, conversion, marketing etc etc.  I hope some experts would like to chat, as I am eager to learn.
======
robogrowth
i'm in! 20 years later.. still using IRC.

------
mindcrime
Good conversation so far. Hoping this catches on. #startups is nice, but it's
more of a social / chit-chat channel these days with not much actual focus on
tactics, strategy, or serious startup issues. A channel like this could be
very handy.

